# popping sensation



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I just ask you ladies if anyone can relate to a popping sensation around ovulation or implantation time..

Today I suddenly had an immense bubbling popping feeling deep inside above my pubic bone, it actually made me jump, it didn't actually hurt but it was an unpleasant weird feeling a few hours after that i had mild cramps, now I'm in paranoia mode, could it have been implantation or even late ovulation, does anyone have any experience of this popping?

According to a chart i did I "MAY" have ovulated on day 17, it is now day 22. 

Thanks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya 
sorry I can't help but hope one of the others can help. it might be worth a nosey on the voting room board, I seem to remember a few people experiencing a strange "quivering" sensation who went onto a BFP xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

posted in wrong place ooops!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I can't answer most of your questions but wanted to pass on my experience.  I had clomid although only 50mg, I did not ovulate at all unmedicated.  I had my day 21 blood test and was given a result of 14 hence not ovulated.  I know I ovulated as the pain I experienced was absolutely unbelieveable, I felt like I was walking like John Wayne for a start and was sooo uncomfortable.  Also my follie tracking scans were useless to as they said that I didn't have any follies ready.  I only took one cycle of clomid and got that elusive BFP and 15 months on I have a 7 month old baby boy.

What i'm saying in short is as much tracking as we have with these cycles if the timing is out at all they all prove nothing... keep   and I hope to read of your BFP very very soon.

Bev xx


----------

